# Reliance Freedom Plan



## Doddy (Jan 18, 2005)

hello all

i want to ask one question about Reliance Infocomm 
on website of Reliance given the new rates

*www.relianceinfo.com/webapp/Infocomm/jsp/media/PressRelease.jsp?id=100

check the Freedom Plan , Monthly Charges  650

i don't understand one thing Surfing is Unlimited and data download is 1 GB

what is meaning of Surfing is Unlimited ?

if i surf on net like yahoo, google, thinkdigit etc
the data is downloaded in the form of images files and other files
that is part i don't understand

or if i download any software, mp3 files etc is that Data Download that reliance meantion?

or i am completly wrong ... i have not contacted reliance customer care.

help me out.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 18, 2005)

it just means that

total upload+ download = data transfer availble by default for free in that plan is 650 Rs. so even the data downloaded thry webpages, images, file downloads , uploads, even pinging websites to check whether ur connection is alive lolz is included in the data transfer

to the best i can understand, unlimited surfing just means that for a normal user who only surfs 1Gb data transfer is more than sufficient

for more info contact their customer care, it really is good except that they say to call another number everytime for these queries


----------

